
TrueCraft – A free and open-source implementation of Minecraft Beta 1.7.3 - ryukafalz
https://truecraft.io/
======
user0x
Nice to see, I also agree that Minecraft was at its best around this time, the
land generation was crazy and interesting, and not so many bells and whistles.
If Mojang had not added anything to it, but only polished it at that point, I
would have been happy.

I believe I bought Minecraft at beta 1.71 or so, and a second copy shortly
after (when it was only $10), one of the best games I have played all-time.

How is this compared to MineTest? MineTest is a bit weird, as they have the
same goals, but rely too much on mods and addons, while ignoring the core
functionality of the game first.

------
angryteabag
This is awesome

